# Heading to Las Vegas



## BreJ (Jan 26, 2014)

On Sat. for 3 nights, 4 days. Our first time going! Any must visit yarn shops in the area?


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

BreJ said:


> On Sat. for 3 nights, 4 days. Our first time going! Any must visit yarn shops in the area?


My brother and his wife and son were meant to be going to Vegas on Saturday but for the second time they have had to cancel. In November my SIL fell and broke her hip three weeks before their holiday. They re-booked for this Saturday but my SIL was taken very ill and is in hospital. I don't think they are meant to go to Vegas.
Enjoy your trip x


----------



## theresa sandefur (Sep 29, 2013)

Sin City Knit Shop. Found it when I was visiting my daughter. Very nice people. You can go and knit or crochet. Address is 2165 E Windmill lane suite 200. Their number is 702-641-0212. I will be going next week. You have to go see the fountains in front of the Bellagio. Have fun!


----------



## grammy602002 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sin City Knit Shop for sure.... they opened shortly after I moved to California... great shop!!


----------



## Gail R. Goodwin (Jul 1, 2013)

Glad to hear about Sin City Knits. I didn't know about this place. I live in Vegas, and used to go to Gail Knits, but she is out of business. Such a shame, great yarns, lots of help, and you could knit in the shop as we'll. will have to try Sin City Knits. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Gail R. Goodwin (Jul 1, 2013)

Have fun in Las Vegas! We liked it so much when we visited in 2000, we moved here on 2001! Keep to the strip and the downtown areas and you will have a great time! Enjoy, and leave plenty of cash I the city. I used to work at the Excalibur, but was laid off two years ago, but still like the place. So much to do in Vegas, and so little time. Just remember, if you plan on walking to places thinking they aren't very far, remember, the strip has a "jog" in it and makes everything look close together when stuff is miles apart!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Vegas for the first time!! How fun! One of my favorite things is taking someone to Vegas for the first time. We often visit Vegas (3 or 4 times a year)....the 99 cent store is the best one anywhere, it is on: 1325 E Flamingo Rd off the strip. Probably won't be on your activities list, but a place my DH and I always stop when we are there. We live across the river from Laughlin, but it's fun to get to "the big city" once in a while! Have fun!!


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Unfortunately not. I took a very expensive cab ride from the strip to a yarn shop and it was like going way back in time! Oh well it got me out of the casinos for a while! We are going in 2 weeks! Have a great time, so much to see! There is also a lot of shopping and a mall.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Try knit map.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

How far is Sin City Knits off the strip?


----------



## BreJ (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow! Thanks everyone for your input. I did in fact see Sin City Knits online but one never knows if it's "the" place to visit or not. I'm not sure about everything we're doing but I do want to go to a knit shop, walk the strip, although if things are that far apart..... phew! I did hear that one can buy a bus pass to get around? We are seeing Cirque de Soleil "O" on Sun. looking forward to that!


----------



## BreJ (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your SIL Brendurham. I do hope she feels better soon!


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

If you type in knit map it will give you the info!


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

I checked out Sin City Yarn Shop in Henderson online. Great reviews from everyone that's been there. It was not there the last time I was (spring 2012) it opened in July 2012. I'm going to try to get there (we go in 2 wks). You can buy a bus pass (don't remember how much but cheap) and ride all day making transfers whenever you want. Like I said in a previous post, I took a very expensive cab ride to a shop outside the strip, won't do that again!


----------



## BreJ (Jan 26, 2014)

Is there a bus that goes out to Henderson? If not I may not get there!


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not sure but from what I say the yarn shop was about 8 miles from the strip. The buses travel quiet a ways to an outlet mall (I've done that several times) You could contact the shop and ask if the buses go near their shop or ask the bus drivers when you get there.


----------



## Glanford (Mar 21, 2012)

make sure you take very comfortable walking shoes and you will have a great time. Love Vegas


----------



## BreJ (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm going there on business first week of April, but I don't think I'll have any play time. Drat- I would love to visit that yarn shop.


----------



## BreJ (Jan 26, 2014)

Well we just got from Vegas. Wow! Talk about overwhelming. I'm not a gambler and wasn't terribly interested in the casinos but we did go to MGM and New York New York. Especially loved New York New York and it was definitely some walk from Bally's. We saw Cirque's "O". One word FANTASTIC. Fremont Street was pretty spectacular with the lights and lighted shows of the rock groups Heart and Bon Jovi on the overhead dome. Unfortunately we didn't make it to Sin City Yarn. We had to cab it several times because my Mom is 80 and couldn't walk the long distances. That was definitely pricey and food. By the end of our stay we had enough funds to eat at the airport before our flight home.


----------



## Glanford (Mar 21, 2012)

Did you do the roller coaster at New York New York


----------



## BreJ (Jan 26, 2014)

Ah! No. I'm not that brave! I didn't do rollercoasters when I was a child either. We did eat at a pub I think called Nine Fine Irishmen. Good food!


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

So happy you had a good time! Walking around Vegas can be very challenging anymore! We are going a week from tomorrow for the weekend. My husband has 2 yearly business trips so have been there many times. Going to try to get to the yarn shop, too much to do so little time!


----------



## Glanford (Mar 21, 2012)

Did you happen to know that they have a monorail there between lots of hotels that would have been cheaper for you....Outlet malls at both ends of Vegas too for your next visit


----------



## BreJ (Jan 26, 2014)

I did see the monorail. Not sure why we didn't take it though. We were with family members who'd been to Vegas before. We did go to one of the outlet malls. The one with 6 more stores than the other. To be honest we had all day on our last day there our flight wasn't until 8:55 pm and took up most of the afternoon between sight seeing and eating then walking back shopped some. Mom had decided to stay at the hotel that day. Thanks for the information though. We'll have to look at it more closely in future!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Sin City for sure but heard a new shop has opened down on Freemont Street in the new Container Park at 7th and Freemont. Going up there next week and going to check it out.


----------

